# An exclusive Amtrak bonus offer for Dennis



## PetalumaLoco (Jul 31, 2009)

Anyone else get the "exclusive" offer?

"Earn 500 bonus points for your first trip taken between August 1, 2009 and October 31, 2009. To qualify, you must register online with promotion registration code 4757. "

I just love marketing!

Also,

"It's been awhile, so we'd like to remind you of all the reasons to ride Amtrak..."

We're leaving on our annual x-country rail journey in 10 days.


----------



## jack615 (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah I got an email this morning but it is for a different offer.

Earn TRIPLE points for each trip taken between August 1, 2009 and October 31, 2009. To qualify, you must register online with promotion registration code 4759.

Jack


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jul 31, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> Anyone else get the "exclusive" offer?"Earn 500 bonus points for your first trip taken between August 1, 2009 and October 31, 2009. To qualify, you must register online with promotion registration code 4757. "


Hm.



> Earn TRIPLE points for each trip taken between August 1, 2009 and October 31, 2009. To qualify, you must register online with promotion registration code 4759.


Wonder what happens if I punch in 4758.. or it its odd numbers, 4755 and 4561...


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jul 31, 2009)

Heh...

"The promotion code provided is not valid."

On both accounts. I didn't get the "exclusive" code apparently


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Aug 1, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Heh...
> "The promotion code provided is not valid."
> 
> On both accounts. I didn't get the "exclusive" code apparently


Same here I always punch in all the codes i see here because you never know? I could get lucky so its worth the 45 seconds it takes to log in and copy and paste.


----------



## Ispolkom (Aug 2, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Heh...
> ...


I think that you'll find that four-digit promo codes are targeted to particular accounts, while five-digit ones are universal. That's been my experience, at least.


----------



## had8ley (Aug 2, 2009)

It seems this "special" offer is only made to AGR members who Amtrak wants to get back on the rails riding regularly. In other words, the person who originally received it probably hasn't ridden much, or none, in the time leading up to the promo offer. I do believe they are set on an individual basis.


----------



## Ispolkom (Aug 2, 2009)

had8ley said:


> It seems this "special" offer is only made to AGR members who Amtrak wants to get back on the rails riding regularly. In other words, the person who originally received it probably hasn't ridden much, or none, in the time leading up to the promo offer. I do believe they are set on an individual basis.


And it seems to be strictly based on postings to AGR, not reservations with one's AGR attached. I, like, PetalumaLoco got a targeted promo less than 2 weeks before a long trip.


----------



## jackal (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, I fit the target demographic of the code (haven't ridden since May of 2008!  ), but I tried Dennis's code and it said it was invalid. 

A visit to the AGR website did remind me to sign up for the Power Points promo, though!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Aug 3, 2009)

Ispolkom said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> ...


Wow thanks for pointing that out it does actually make sense I had just never made that connection before. That means AGR might actually have thought something out.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Aug 3, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Ispolkom said:
> 
> 
> > Long Train Runnin said:
> ...


And that means AGR has never given me anything exclusive! :lol:


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Aug 4, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > Ispolkom said:
> ...


:lol: Checking my promotion history yields the same result. I'm just not important enough in their eyes I gues  :lol: :lol:


----------

